# I am so mad at myself!!



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Well thats one way to throw money away. Next time you could just send it to me
 I hope your show and utility go well tomorrow...


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry! That's so frustrating and sounds like something I would do!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh no! Well I would call and beg them, say you got sick or something. LaQuinta is pretty good about it.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

eeek! I'm so sorry! Sometimes our minds get so busy thinking about the next day, we forget what we meant to do right now. I know it happens to me too. Hopefully tomorrow the dogs will do great! Good Luck!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'd beg too. Maybe they can offer you a discount on a future room if not a full refund. Sorry you got so distracted.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good luck today!!


----------

